# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Savage Model 42 .22/410 O/U

## hunter63

Looks like Savage is indeed bringing back an old favorite....Kinda.

Savage Model 42....22/410 O/U.....(In a previous life model 24)

Butte ugly, looks like only in .22/410 configuration, composites, and @ about $450 msp maybe a little pricey?


http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/finder/?new=yes

About 1/2 way down the page.

----------


## kyratshooter

The reason they quit making them in the first place was that they priced themselves out of the market.  Same for the Springfield O/U.  

$450 is absurd for what they are offering!  It simply is not a $450 gun.

----------


## oldtrap59

I bought a used Stevens 22-410 OU back in the early 90's. I really like it when I'm out looking for those bushy tails. I have seen some 22-410 OU at some gun shows I have been to lately and got to tell you. For the price they should be gold plated.(well maybe silver) A old Stevens like mine at one of the recent shows had a asking price of $450.(if I remember that's $250 more then I paid for mine) Only thing I don't like about mine is the plastic stock. Other then that I think it's a better looking gun then this new Savage.IMO 

Oldtrap

----------


## Wildthang

All I know is that the over under in .22 / .410 is probably one of the best survival guns you could ever want, but $450?????
I think I will try to do without one for a while with that kind of price!

----------


## Topsblades

That is MSRP.  Check your favorite firearm on the dealer site and you'll find that you can find the gun much cheaper at a local gun store or gun show.  This will more than likely go for less than $400 and even less in a year or so when they show up on the used market.  I'll be looking for one for sure!

----------


## wholsomback

For that price just buy the two guns .410 single and a semiauto .22 you'll come out under 400.00
I still have my 410 bolt action and a single shot 22 I got when I was 8 and they work fine.Just bought a second hand 22 and 410 for my youngest and only spent 200 so maybe it's worth it to some just like 1200.00 for a 30/30 ,they only discontinue so nestalgia gets it's hooks into you that is all.Worked for a gunmaker for a little while.

----------


## Rick

If you can find anything cheaper at a gun show let me know. The last several I've been to were selling gold plated everything. At least they were priced that way.

----------


## tank

I have found a 22/410 for 300.00, a 22/20 ga for 350.00 and a 30-30/12 ga for 500.00 I didn't buy any of them too much money, the price should be about 250.00 to 275.00 but they are a rare find.

----------


## hunter63

I guess it just boils down to,.........How bad do you want one.....No matter what it is.
Wishing guns or anything else including gasoline at 1975 prices and is not in the plan.

So for those that maybe like something, at "the right price"....It becomes more about the hunt, for the deal.....If you really want something, then it's only money.

----------


## tank

Amen Hunter, I hate to say it but I guess I don't really need anymore guns????  You can carry only so many if I had to bug out I would have a good project just to get every thing loaded into the truck. I'm starting to get too old for this stuff anyway.

----------


## wholsomback

You hit it right on the head,you can only use em with your two hands so choice to bug out is limited by what is practical .

----------


## hunter63

> You hit it right on the head,you can only use em with your two hands so choice to bug out is limited by what is practical .


Yeah.....But...

----------


## shaner

i had a 24D for years  got it as a 14yr old  they were fantastic for hunting small game,   they looked  good and shot well , sort of looks like they are trying to get into the  blackgun , zombie killer class,  at 450.00 , ouch to many other choices out there  in that range

----------


## jake abraham

I would like to have just not at that price

----------


## Old Professor

I understand that Savage will be bringing the Model 42 out this summer in 22 Mag/20 gauge. I will want to take a close look at it then.  Wish I could afford a used Model 24 in 22 mag/20 ga. I think they look muck nicer.

----------


## hunter63

> I understand that Savage will be bringing the Model 42 out this summer in 22 Mag/20 gauge. I will want to take a close look at it then.  Wish I could afford a used Model 24 in 22 mag/20 ga. I think they look muck nicer.


That was the subject of this thread to start with.......

Quote>


Looks like Savage is indeed bringing back an old favorite....Kinda.

Savage Model 42....22/410 O/U.....(In a previous life model 24)

Butte ugly, looks like only in .22/410 configuration, composites, and @ about $450 msp maybe a little pricey?


http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/finder/?new=yes

About 1/2 way down the page.
<Quote

----------


## Ken

This is one firearm that I'm totally unfamiliar with.  Will the 410 accommodate a .45?

----------


## hunter63

> This is one firearm that I'm totally unfamiliar with.  Will the 410 accommodate a .45?


No, this .410 is just that.
There are some out there that can be used either way, but this isn't one of them, sadly.

----------


## Ken

> No, this .410 is just that.
> There are some out there that can be used either way, but this isn't one of them, sadly.


 :Pinch:    Awww, RATS!    Thanks for the answer, my friend!

----------


## jarhead

DO NOT waste your money on the new 42, believe me, I scrimped and saved and paid just under 400 for mine. It is very light weight(pro) multi caliber(pro) . Con's the sights are impossible to use in wooded environments, the 410 barrel is cyl. bore which means no chance of hits unless critter is a snake at your feet. I was sooo disappointed with it I have already taken a hit and traded it off. H&R 410 single and a T53 in 7.62X 54R.

----------


## dannyP

22/410 is a great game getter,but when it comes to defens against predators like bear  or hunting big deers or moose it isen't enough. once i had a savage 3030/12 gauge and it was a nice gun. i sold it because the locking spring  broke.20 gauge+3030 or 357mag makes a good survival gun too.now i have 2 survival guns a m6 springfield 22/410 and an austerian made combo 20 ga/222 rem. i feel 222 ruins a lot of edible meat at short range,but a sure killer at 100yds+ on games upp and inccluding roe deer and 20 ga loaded with brenneke slug is good defens load against predators.
all the best
 danny

----------


## hunter63

dannyp, Hunter63, saying Hey and Welcome.
There is an intro section at:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

I had one of those 30-30/12 ga in my hands once...that was a heavy gun....never got a chance to shoot it.

Problem with combination guns is simply, they do a lot of things, but not very well at any one thing.

----------


## JRLG

Chiappa, the makers of the rhino revolver have a "little badger(22cal)" and "double badger (22/.410)" youth rifles, the price for the 22 is 160 dollars new and it is small, but for a survival rifle that's the idea.  all I have seen are good reviews on accuracy and dependability.  the only problem I have never seen one for sale they sell out fast and I couldn't find the price for the double badger anywhere, but I have not tried a gun show in awhile.  My research for a small 22 lead me to the ruger 10/22 takedown, got it for around 380 nib, and it shoots great as well.

----------


## Rick

Here's one on the Double Badger. $320.82

http://laymansgunshop.com/product.ch...er-rifle-22410

----------


## scumbucket

Ugly or not, I have a savage o/u in .222 and 20 guage, and I love mine, back then I paid around $100 for it. Still use it to. Have taken deer, turkey, grouse, coyotes and a few rabbits with it.

----------


## cwlongshot

> Chiappa, the makers of the rhino revolver have *a "little badger*(22cal)" and "double badger (22/.410)" youth rifles, the price for the 22 is 160 dollars new and it is small, but for a survival rifle that's the idea.  all I have seen are good reviews on accuracy and dependability.  the only problem I have never seen one for sale they sell out fast and I couldn't find the price for the double badger anywhere, but I have not tried a gun show in awhile.  My research for a small 22 lead me to the ruger 10/22 takedown, got it for around 380 nib, and it shoots great as well.


I was introduced to one of these about a month ago. I looked and looked but no one around here carries them. I only found one dealer willing to tell me a lot and that was that he has had 12 on order since the beginning of the year and has not seen ANY YET!?  :no way:  :no way: 

Well just before I gave up, a good friend called me up and said he had found some!! So I have a 22magnum on order and should see it next week. 

I have wanted a 22/410 savage since I knew what one was. To my mind what could be a better small game gun? Well about ten years back after turning down gun after gun that was too beat up or too costly. I bit the bullet and bought one off gunbroker. It is the nicest one condition wise I have seen with about 80% case colors on the receiver and nice bluing. Its a great shooter too with slugs printing just a bit lo from the sites. 

I briefly looked at the new 42, because of its availability in 22 magnum. (My favorite as you guys will learn  :Wink:  ) but its cost and feel left me flat.

I had a line on a older Savage 24 in 22M/20g. But after almost a year of speaking with the owner he is now ''to busy'' to fool with it.  :Bawling: 

CW

----------

